# La gelosia morbosa puó essere punita



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

*La gelosia morbosa puó essere punita*

Occhio...

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...a-puo-essere-reato-di-maltrattamento/1684954/


----------



## free (15 Maggio 2015)

quello che mi lascia sempre un po' così quando leggo questi interventi della cassazione è la sensazione che i giudici cerchino di "indovinare" la vita privata delle persone, anche se ovviamente su richiesta dalle parti, o almeno di una...ad es. in questo caso non si capisce se i due si sono separati, e il finale dell'articolo è allucinante: si riapre l'istruttoria perchè il marito aveva in precedenza intentato causa ai suoceri per presunti stipendi non corrisposti, il che potrebbe significare inattendibilità delle testimonianze contro nel processo penale:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2015)

è logico che qualsiasi comportamento maniacale nei confronti dell'altro non sia ammesso


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Occhio...
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...a-puo-essere-reato-di-maltrattamento/1684954/


L'articolo non lo leggo, ma la gelosia morbosa va punita eccome...a calci in culo.


----------

